# Interactive Quote Form



## Raleigh tshirts (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi guys, first post!

I just added a new interactive quote form to my website and wanted to see what you thought. It's not completely done, I am still going to add descriptions and color options for the different shirts.

It will also eventually have a backend admin page that will allow me to go in and change any variables quickly. 

I'm looking for feedback on design and usability not pricing, but I would like to know what you think about posting prices online. I don't see anything wrong with it and it has been very successful for the last few months.

Raleigh Screen Print - Quote Site


----------



## mayday (Mar 14, 2013)

looks good. How did you do that? and yea, if i can get 2 shirts 4 color on front and four color on back on a black shirt for $13 ill quit printing and send my orders to you! haha


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Your pricing needs a bit of fixing... At least at the low numbers... Unless of course you are doing dtg?

Your higher numbers of shirts seem to be ok, I just don't know the pricing in your area to make a good assessment on your prices... If they work out to cover everything then good


----------



## tshirtcreature (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow that is pretty cool!


----------



## noiseloops (Apr 20, 2011)

Really cool feature there! Are u using any cms in the background?


----------



## Raleigh tshirts (Mar 13, 2013)

The pricing for under 12 shirts doesn't work yet. Our minimum is 12 so that pricing is obviously wrong. I will never do a job less than 12 pieces. The page should eventually tell you that under 12 isn't an option.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Very well done, I have been hoping to get something done like this for a long time.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

That something I been wanting for my site for sometime a simple user interface quote form. Did you make it your self ? If so what did you use to code it. Please share some inside info.

Gambit


http://getprintedshirts.com/


----------



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok I properly should have read your post in more detail but I got all excited when I seen the quote form....so yes I guess you made it so disregard my last part of my post. But I would love to know how/what coding you used ?

As far as showing pricing on line ? We tried it a while ago and we lost a few jobs because our competitors knew are pricing. So when customers called on them they were lower priced then us. We now only give quotes after they contact us. I think if we had a buy on line shop then we would take a different route.

Would love to find out more on your quoting form

Thanks
Gambit



http://getprintedshirts.com/


----------



## mayday (Mar 14, 2013)

I saw that there is one company that offers the interactive shirt builder and quotes for about $300 a month. is that what you are using? i believe it is the same system that customink.com uses. I forget where I saw it though.


----------



## Raleigh tshirts (Mar 13, 2013)

It's not my code, it is actually my buddy's code (he is much better at that stuff than me). He isn't interested in sharing.

He would like to eventually make it a paid service like the custom ink stuff but it wouldn't be anywhere near that expensive.

Would anyone be interested in trying it?

He also is going to offer the image upload service he built in my page. It is a beautiful back end where I upload a pick from any device and it is automatically tagged and added to the "prints" section of my site.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

sent you a pm


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

Raleigh tshirts said:


> It's not my code, it is actually my buddy's code (he is much better at that stuff than me). He isn't interested in sharing.
> 
> He would like to eventually make it a paid service like the custom ink stuff but it wouldn't be anywhere near that expensive.
> 
> ...


I would be interested in a stand alone version but I don't care for subscription services. I use Joomla for my websites and this would Be a great module or plugin. Would be perfect for opencart too!
Yes I would try it


----------



## lhodnet (Apr 10, 2013)

is your buddy willing to share or is he selling it?


----------



## Mbuk (Feb 24, 2013)

Youve done a great job!


----------

